# 555 de onda cuadrada y triangular



## alexissiancas (Sep 8, 2010)

Tengo un circuito con el 555, como se ve en la imagen este circuito tiene un led que tiene igual tiempo de encendido como de apagado y tiene una onda cuadrada de salida


quisiera saber si ahy alguna forma de que esta onda se vuelva triangular con 1 o 2 transistores, condensadores y resistnecias, esto sin que se nodifique demasiado la forma basica del circuito, e estado intentando con un diodo, transistor BC548 y un filto en la salida peor lo obtenido fue una especie d eonda acerrada, agradeseria las opiniones. gracias.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 8, 2010)

Deberias hacer un integrador, y como sugerencia con un ancho de banda 5 veces las frecuencia de tu señal, para agarrar al menos 5 armonicos.

Integrador usando operacionales:







Integrador pasivo:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

Mira esto

Ver el archivo adjunto 5725


----------



## alexissiancas (Sep 9, 2010)

e intentado con este ultimo circuito quitando los componentes que estan de mas para solo tener la triangular, le coloco su led y todo, pero no logro controlar el tiempo de encendido y apagado, comienza a oscilar rapidamente y no puedo controlarlo, dems si jeugo demasiado con los valores y la posicion de los componentes esta onda deja de ser triangular . . . alguna opinion??? . . . u.U


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 9, 2010)

De lo que puso Fogonazo, fijate que pone un capacitor ni bien sale del 555, eso tenelo muy en cuenta ya que elimina la continua de tu señal, con lo cual a la salida del mismo tenes una señal rectangular sin continua, es decir:

Salida del 555 ---> varia entre 0 y 5v ---> Capacitor ---> -2,5 y 2,5v

Entonces, si estas trabajando con un led tene en cuente primero cual es la tension inversa maxima que se banca, despues polarizalo pensando que tenes 2,5v maximo.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

alexissiancas dijo:


> . . . dems si jeugo demasiado con los valores y la posicion de los componentes esta onda deja de ser triangular . . . alguna opinion??? . . . u.U



Ese circuito fue diseñado para funcionar a una frecuencia fija. Si quieres cambiarle la frecuencia, tienes que rediseñar todo.


----------

